# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  DCC (Dream Combat Championship) - Round One: Unholy magic

## ExothermReacton

*Welcome to the Dream Combat Championship! The place where brave fighters test their limits against fearsome challengers. Are you up to the challenge?*

So yeah, after that kind of over the top introduction let me explain how the Championship works. It is an idea heavily inspired by Cookino's idea of a dream fighting tournament and the "Dream Hero League" missions which I was an absolute fan of. Each month there will be a set of challengers which you have to defeat in the arena in order to gain points, rank up and of course get cool new abilities which you can choose to your hearts content(well, there is one kind of ability that I wouldn't like to see but more of that later).

*General Rules*

There are just a few simple rules which you need to follow in order to gain points:

1. You need to be lucid while challenging an enemy

2. You need to make a DJ entry here on DreamViews in order to gain points for your fight

3. I don' think that I have to mention that you need to be honest and that you must not try to lie about defeating enemies and such

*That's it! Not that hard, huh?*

*Character creation*

In order to register for the DCC, please enter the following information about yourself:

*Competitor name(can be anything, not just your forums name):*

*Equipment(One item you can take with you into the battle):*

*Ability 1(Please no overpowerd one hit kill abilities):*

*Ability 2(Again, no one hit ability):*

*Biography(optional):*

That is all we need! From that point on you can battle challengers and make your way to a legend of the arena.

*Fighting Challengers*

The challengers are ranked from C-Tier to S-Tier based on their difficulty and power. Higher tier enemies reward more points so it might be worth a try(It is just about your life, right?). You may tackle them in any order you like except for the S-Tier challenger. In order to challenge that one *you need to defeat three lower tier enemies beforehand.*

*So let's finally take a look at this week's challengers, shall we?*



A dark wizard has entered the arena who can give life to things that should be dead and take it from those who should life. His creations entered the championship as well. Can our competitiors beat such a powerful magic or will they soon become his next test objects?

*Pot plant(10 points): If you fail that one I am going to laugh and tease you about it for the rest of your life.*
*Hideous Teddy(15 points): I know you want to cuddle him but do you want to cuddle his fangs as well?*
*Tin Soldiers(25 points): Their guns have been replaced with real ones in case you wondered.*
*Monster Truck(25 points): Is that even a legit way of fighting? Well, we better don't question...those wheels look HUGE!*
*Chain Demon**(40 points): A twisted creature made from nothing but chains scattered with spikes. Very powerful, beware.*

*Dark wizard(75 points): A powerful master of forbidden arts who has the ability to give life to things that shouldn't be alive. He is also fairly skilled in other kinds of magic. Can you ban his disgracing magic from this world?*

*Mystery enemy**(25 points): Who is that you ask? Hmmm... he is not registered so I have no clue. This enemy could be anything. Just enter the arena and look for yourself!*

*Bonus points!*

Thereare a few possibilites to get some extra points to rank up.

*Fight in the arena: Fighting on the streets is kind of uncivilized. Find the arena and battle there!(5 points)*
*Find the enemy(no win required, 5 points)*
*Defeat your enemy barehanded without using any abilities(15 points)*

*Ranking up bonuses*

*Level 2:* You can improve your equiped item. Make it bigger, faster, magical, electric, cuter or whatever you want to do with it.
*Level 3:* You can now ask another competitor for help in your dream to defeat the challenger.
*Level 5:* You can learn a third ability.
*Level 8:* You can equip a second item.
*Level 10:* You can improve your second item and make it bigger, faster, magi....................

*Needed points to rank up*

*Level 2: 10 points*
*Level 3: 25 points*
*Level 4: 50 points*
*Level 5: 80 points*
*Level 6: 110 points*
*Level 7: 150 points*
*Level 8: 220 points*
*Level 9: 300 points*
*Level 10: 400 points*

*Are you ready? Then register and become the next champion!*

----------


## LeaoLouro

Wow, this looks like a really cool idea!
I would join, but I still need to work a lot on my dream control...
Best of luck to anyone who participates!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> Wow, this looks like a really cool idea!
> I would join, but I still need to work a lot on my dream control...
> Best of luck to anyone who participates!



Still need to work on your dream control? This looks like a good place to work on your dream control.  :tongue2:

----------


## KarlaB18

I would like to give this a try, hopefully this will motivate me to increase lucid practice. So...

*Competitor Name: Mistress B* (my dreamy guardian will still refer to me as Karla)
*Equipment: Ice Flail*
*Ability 1: Dreamy Guardian Paralysis* (Attack Based)
                           She can disorientate your enemy, making them dizzy for a short amount of time. NOTE: This will only work well on Tier C and B
              enemies. Tier A enemies have a very quick recovery and Tier S are completely immune and can't even be touched by this ability
*Ability 2: Bandage* (Defence Based)
              You can ask your dreamy guardian to heal you. She will put her hand over your wound and the longer it stays there, the more your
              wound will fade away and eventually disappear. If you are completely bloodied, your guardian will hug you instead. NOTE: Enemies
              can interrupt this ability by continuing to attack you.

*V Competitor Traits Explained V

Competitor Name:* In stories I wrote as a kid, I always used to call myself "Mistress B" and imagine I owned giant buildings with an army full of teddy bears, so that's where the name came from. DCs who I wish to call me Mistress B in these combat dreams are the enemy themselves and any arena officials. I wanted to keep my current trend going and so that's why my dreamy guardian is packing her bags and coming with me. She is not a fighter herself but she is there to guide me. As she is my mentor, she is superior to me and so is to just call me Karla.

*Equipment:* I based this off Spyro elements. I always wished I could be the possessor of ice (and this came true in Dream No. 79 - Refer to my DJ if you want to see). The flail is a wooden rod with rope hanging off it, attaching a solid, unmeltable, ice ball to hit enemies with.

*Abilities In General:* To make the experience more fun and more rewarding, I thought the battle could be mostly independent and she just comes in for the abilities. So basically, I am attacking the enemies by myself and she is only strengthening things from my end... But because she is my dreamy guardian, she will always be watching, even if she is not acting. I have made the abilities fairly mild. What good would it be if I asked her to cause an apocalypse? Then there's nothing to fight for.

*Ability 1:* This ability is more directed at the enemy. I don't know how she does it (I guess I'll find out in my 1st lucid competitor dream) but she can make the enemy dizzy for a short while so they're just moving in random directions with their eyes going in funny places. To make the fight fair, she can only cause major impact on Tier C and B enemies (eg, 30 seconds). Tier A enemies have some resistance to her guardian magic and so they will only be dizzy for a short time (eg, 10 - 15 seconds). She can't do anything to Tier S enemies as their dark magic overpowers her guardian magic. I chose the colour green for this label because it's like she's making the enemy sick for a short amount of time, like she's infecting them.

*Ability 2:* This ability is more directed at the dreamer. I could imagine getting a few scratches from that unhinged teddy bear or getting a deep metal slice from that chain demon. For reasonable sized wounds, she lays a hand over it and when she takes it off, hopefully the appearance of the wound is not as vivid. If I am bleeding all over, obviously her hand is not a big enough surface area and so she'll full on hug me instead, the only risk is her getting blood on her clothes. To make the fight fair in this respect so I'm not always getting 100% health back, enemies can interfere if they attack for long enough, breaking the bond as it were. I chose the colour dark red for this label because it represents half way between running blood and dry blood.

*If You Lose The Battle:* Obviously if I die, I won't get points because I didn't complete the task. But I am interested to see what would happen afterwards. So in this case, my dreamy guardian has an insurance policy where if I die, she has the right to do whatever she wants with the enemy in order to hopefully dispatch them and avenge me. Think of it like a Game Over screen, you die but then you're in spectator mode where you can't do anything at all. So to sum that up: I'm dead, I can't score any points, this is more just for my own exploration.

*Other DreamViewer Combat:* If you level up enough to get another competitor to help you and you choose me, you will also be getting my dreamy guardian on your side. In your dreams, I can only use my basic ice flail attack or any physical command directed by you (eg. kick, punch, bite), my guardian is the one that increases your odds. Since her identity is forbidden to other dreamers, you may not see her, you will only know it's her when you witness the following: She will grant you 2 very small abilities (but to make it fair, you must sacrifice one of yours or she will only give you one of hers). Her ability to other dreamers are 1: Shield - She will drop a large cloth on top of you. This will make it so the enemy has to scramble through the blanket if they want to hurt you, this gives you a few extra seconds of planning your next move. At the same time, it may be annoying as you have to scramble your way out. Ability 2 is: Consult - This will only work once. You can ask her any question and she will give you the answer... "How do I defeat this guy?", what does she tell you? It's up to you whether you go by her advice or not. If you want to see her there, you have to visualise what she looks like and how she acts. REWARD!! If you get to level 5, you can ask my guardian for any ability (but it must be weaker than yours).

*Exciting Note:* If I do ever get to the level where I can learn a 3rd ability, then my guardian will really be able to punish the opponent (but not kill them in one shot). Abilities 1 and 2 are more like crutches.

----------


## Sensei

*Competitor name(can be anything, not just your forums name):* 先生　(Pronounced "Sensei")

*Equipment(One item you can take with you into the battle):* Lets just go with a new sword, has one unknown ability, I don't know what it is yet. I'll probably go and buy it from a store soon and hen start this. 

*Ability 1(Please no overpowered one hit kill abilities):*  Card and Stash 
(I can pick up an item and turn it into a card and stash it for later use, and items from other enemies, if I turn an item to a card and it is away from me for 60 seconds, it reverts back to its original form)

*Ability 2(Again, no one hit ability):* Book 
(The other part of Card and Stash, my book that I keep my cards in, I won't pull out cards that I didn't get from this battle or from previous battles since I am going to be keeping other items there from other dreams, I summon the book by saying "Book" and saying it again to banish it)

Basically both items are from Hunter X Hunter: Greed Island, except without "spell cards" (though I may add them for my personal use outside of the tournament)

*Biography(optional):* I am entering the tournament because I only have a sword and a book and no memory of myself. I will learn about my new self during the tournament and use these skills in this world (gonna leave Zödra and find the tournament and have it as a persistent realm, if you know my dream world, if not, then... just ignore this part!  :Peek: )

----------


## Sensei

*Competitor name(can be anything, not just your forums name):* 先生　(Pronounced "Sensei")

*Equipment(One item you can take with you into the battle):* Lets just go with a new sword, has one unknown ability, I don't know what it is yet. I'll probably go and buy it from a store soon and then start this. (When I level up, it will get its ability)

*Ability 1(Please no overpowered one hit kill abilities):*  Card and Stash 
(I can pick up an item and turn it into a card and stash it for later use, and items from other enemies, if I turn an item to a card and it is away from me for 60 seconds, it reverts back to its original form)

*Ability 2(Again, no one hit ability):* Book 
(The other part of Card and Stash, my book that I keep my cards in, I won't pull out cards that I didn't get from this battle or from previous battles since I am going to be keeping other items there from other dreams, I summon the book by saying "Book" and saying it again to banish it)

Basically both items are from Hunter X Hunter: Greed Island, except without "spell cards" (though I may add them for my personal use outside of the tournament)

*Biography(optional):* I am entering the tournament because I only have a sword and a book and no memory of myself. I will learn about my new self during the tournament and use these skills in this world (gonna leave Zödra and find the tournament and have it as a persistent realm, if you know my dream world, if not, then... just ignore this part!  :Peek: )

----------


## ExothermReacton

> *Other DreamViewer Combat:* If you level up enough to get another competitor to help you and you choose me, you will also be getting my dreamy guardian on your side. In your dreams, I can only use my basic ice flail attack or any physical command directed by you (eg. kick, punch, bite), my guardian is the one that increases your odds. Since her identity is forbidden to other dreamers, you may not see her, you will only know it's her when you witness the following: She will grant you 2 very small abilities (but to make it fair, you must sacrifice one of yours or she will only give you one of hers). Her ability to other dreamers are 1: Shield - She will drop a large cloth on top of you. This will make it so the enemy has to scramble through the blanket if they want to hurt you, this gives you a few extra seconds of planning your next move. At the same time, it may be annoying as you have to scramble your way out. Ability 2 is: Consult - This will only work once. You can ask her any question and she will give you the answer... "How do I defeat this guy?", what does she tell you? It's up to you whether you go by her advice or not. If you want to see her there, you have to visualise what she looks like and how she acts. REWARD!! If you get to level 5, you can ask my guardian for any ability (but it must be weaker than yours).



That really motivates me to summon you as a battle partner actually. Who wouldn't like to have a powerful presence on his side? ::D: 





> [B]
> *Biography(optional):* I am entering the tournament because I only have a sword and a book and no memory of myself. I will learn about my new self during the tournament and use these skills in this world (gonna leave Zödra and find the tournament and have it as a persistent realm, if you know my dream world, if not, then... just ignore this part! )



I actually read about it in a thread of yours a while ago. I am trying to slowly expand my dream world as well and let it have a persistent story/lore. Progress is slow but I didn't practice it a lot so far so that is pretty natural I guess.
In other news: 頑張って先生。そして、死なないで下さい. ::tongue::

----------


## Sensei

もちろん。ぼくは一番ですよ！
Just kidding.  :tongue2:   But really, I didn't die.  :Peek: 

Pot Plant Task!




> I am in Zödra like usual. I jump in to the air and fly upwards. I see a cloud. I touch it and use "slip" to jump into it. I am entering an arena.I make sure I enter an arena on the other side. I look and I have a sword in my hand. I have a leather sheath as well, but my sword is really plain looking, brown hilt, yellow metal connecting the hilt and the blade area (I might draw a picture later). I wave it around a bit. I can't remember my abilities, so just a normal movement. This world behaves like a real world plus magic items (How I decided to treat this world). The crowd is cheering, made mainly of humans, probably a connecting world or two there, but this is the human main world, maybe even an alt earth. Hard to tell with just a glance. I look out and there is no opponent. I see a big sign that says "先生” but has no other marks on it. I wait for a little bit and I hear more cheering. A potted plant gets thrown from the stands and everyone cheers and laughs. I decide to try a straight on approach. It is a normal little Moonflower plant:
> 
> I run at it and stab it with my sword, it immediately lashes out and tries to grab my sword. I put my foot on the pot and pull my sword out, doing a backflip motion, but it gave a little and it is normal gravity and my normal moves, so I landed on my hands and knees about 5 feet away. I kept my momentum going and rolled backwards, putting myself on my hands and knees and lashing against the vine that was still following me. The part I chopped off immediately withered and fell to the ground. I step back and immediately remember my ability. Book and Gain! oh no! This doesn't help me against this opponent! The plant is growing nonstop. I run away as a big vine starts sprouting beneath my feet, I keep watching as the vine that was under me turns into a 8 foot warrior. It is still completely made out of plants, but it seems to have found some armor under the ground, just shoulder pads and a helmet. I attack and he loses an arm and the armor. In hindsight, I don't know if the plant could see. The arm dropped and withered, but was instantly replaced. This is not working. I decide to use my ability.
> "Book!" and the book appears in front of me. Empty of course. Might as well try the card ability. I grab a rock and turn it into a card. Neither of which are very helpful. I throw the card and yell "gain!" and it turns into a rock in the air. and hits the armored man. Its obviously not very effective. I look around for more weapons or anything. I see it finally! Torches hanging on the walls! I see that the main pot and plant look like an axe guitar and the warrior is devolving into a mass of vines, still growing and then when I started moving, it rushes at me. The torch is hanging about 4 meters in the air, too high for me to reach unless I run up the wall directly. If I do that, then the vine will catch me. I take the wall at an angle and swing up at the torch. It breaks in half and falls toward the vines, the vines catch on fire a little, but not much since they are so alive, but it slows them down. I keep moving and realize I have enough time this time to get to the next torch about 10 meters away. I run up it and hit it with the sword, this time, head on, it drops to the ground right as I do and I stop. Turning around I see the vine is getting closer. I run in between the vine and the warrior and cut the main vine that they are connected to, it seemed to be the only one, because the whole beast came crumbling down. The axe guitar look had changed since I last looked over there and it was much bigger, 5 meters high at least. the top of it was the axe and was sprouting something. I "gained" the torch as a card and put it in my book, I ran over to the withered warrior and picked them all up as a set and put them in my book. I turned and watched the plant turn into a huge green plant/dragon. I didn't think it before, but I think it could only feel my movements on the ground It spawns and looks like a video game where the boss comes out and roars, but it doesn't make a sound, it is actually quite horrifying without much sound, since it is just a plant. It runs at me, actually bringing the pot and soil with it, but right on the inside of the dragon. The dragon is somewhere around 30 meters high, so about 3 meters to get to the potted plant, too far without dying. I am still close to the wall. I crouch down and wait for him, he runs at me, so I run at him when he gets within 10 meters, after having my two cards taken out of the book and banished the book. I roll to the side and he hits the wall, since it is a plant, it just slides to the sides and starts turning around, barely looking like a dragon anymore, but its vine claws reach out for me. I rush under it, dropping the two cards (withered plant warrior and torch) and saying "gain!" while rolling away. I keep running and can hear the burning of the vine behind me. Too big for it to get away, and it spawned right in the middle of it. I turn around and see that all that is left is a bit of pottery. I want to check out the world around, but amidst the cheers, i decide that now is a good time to wake.

----------


## ExothermReacton

He, I nearly feel bad for just giving you 10 points for that fight but who knew that the magic had turned that pot plant into a morphing beast of death?
On the other hand you are Level 2 now nonetheless! Time to upgrade your equipment I would say ::D:

----------


## Rebon

Sounds interesting and like a good way to practice dream controll. Let's give it a try  :wink2: 


*Competitor name:* The Reborn One

*Equipment:* A Wolf  :wink2: 

*Ability 1:* Possess the body of an animal

*Ability 2:* Telekinesis

*Biography(optional):* An elderly man from the north who died in Battle
but was sent back to earth by his Gods. To honor his courage they gave him
some magic abilities.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Time to join the action myself!

Competitor name: Draconov

Equipment: Double blade

Ability 1: Fire control

Ability 2: Dragon Form

Biography(optional): An explorer of the dream world who is gathering a crew around him to find that world's secrets. Since the evil has intruded the dream world he is on a mission to find its source and clean it for good. The championship is a way to test his abilities and gain some extra money to expand the base for his adventuring crew.

----------


## KarlaB18

Yay!!!!! I was starting to become frustrated that I wasn't getting anywhere with this tournament but then...





> Date of Dream: SUN 14 MAY - 2017
> 
> 
> 
> One Dream Combat Championship Challenger: DEFEATED!!! There are now 6 challengers remaining in this round... Do you and Dreamy WB have what it takes to get to them in time and reign victorious?
> 
> 
> 
> Dream No. 113 - Stick Strife
> ...



Now the dream did try to make me use all 4 of my elements, but I only consciously allowed ice to work as that's what I stated in my battle conditions on my first post in this thread.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Welcome to level 2! You can now upgrade your equipment as you please. For some reason a creepy stick with two black eyes sounds like something I could encounter in my dreams as well.

----------


## Zoob

.

----------


## AsrielG

I hope it's not too late to join! Saw this and made an account.

*Competitor Name:* Asriel (a D.C. called me that and then they all started calling me that so I took it)
*Equip:* A knife with a chain attached to the hilt.
*Ability I:* [ Sheer Force ] Allows blows with increased force, can fire projectiles of force
*Ability II:* [ Shadow Drive ] At the cost of constant damage to my body, shift into humanoid werewolf form.

----------


## ryytytut

I should not enter since I have no reliable way of inducing lucids but (deep breath) here it goes's


Competitor name: the damonator

Equipment: pouch of sensu beans (heal all wounds and restore your stamina and ki (mortal and divine)) (holds 3-5(depending on subconscious mood of course))

Ability 1: ki manipulation (mortal and divine(see bio))

Ability 2: Saiyan biology w/tail (allows transformations (great Ape, Super Saiyan, Super Saiyan 3 (unlikely but still possible), golden great ape (have yet to), Super Saiyan 4 (after regaining lucidity in golden great ape once), Super Saiyan God (ritual required), and Super Saiyan blue) and I get stronger every time I almost die.) 

Biography: once there was a warrior who inspired hope in times of darkness, known as the damonator he has a (technically) perfect win-loss record and has defeated the three major threats to the dream world: slender man (he defeated him as a Super Saiyan (discovering his heritage in the process), god of destruction beerus (borrowing the power of five other Saiyans to become a Super Saiyan God he engaged beerus and while he failed to win it can't be called a loss since beerus said, and I quote if you lose, your dream world will be destroyed no questions asked. If you must know he broad him to sleep(After the Super Saiyan God time limit expired he somehow absorbed its godly ki)), and the nightmare (not much is known about this legendary battle, the only known facts are; it was a limit battle [won while near-death], he achieved the Super Saiyan blue form sometime during the fight, and he had most of his power drained as a side effect of the hour long fight taking place in nightmare land [the place where nightmares take place, and home to the god of nightmares](yes, he fought the god of nightmares in his home turf and won).

----------


## Him

If this is still active, I'd like to try it out! I'll get the formalities out of the way so I could get started!

Competitor name: Him

Equipment: Simple staff

Ability 1: Morph. This allows me to quickly morph my equipment into anything I need, be it a sword, shield or a jet pack. 

Ability 2: Phase. This is a movement ability that lets me phase in and out of the dreamscape. Perfect for dodging attacks and moving through solid objects. Can't attack when phased out.

----------


## ryytytut

> If this is still active, I'd like to try it out! I'll get the formalities out of the way so I could get started!



that begs the question. is this still active?

----------


## Rebon

It's still on my list, just fell a little down right now.  :wink2:

----------


## KarlaB18

I haven't been lucid for a few weeks now, so once my Dream Guide gets me lucid again, I'll be out to break some more bones.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Sorry, for being abscent for so long. I was 100% sure that the thread was dead basically and I was fairly busy in the last months. Time to get the challenge on! I might even present you a second round soon. Don't worry, you will be able to score with the first one as well!

----------


## Kaenthem

I tend to postpone these kind of competitions until I'm confortable with my lucid dreaming routine, which never happens. Therefore, I'm going to take a leap of faith and participate in this, maybe that will be enough of a motive to actually be consistent.

I going in simple, make this a basic dream control exercise with some extra-spice.

Weapon: Katana 

Ability 01: Lightning bending (changed from fire bending minutes after the submission of this reply).

Ability 02: Shunpo (Basically short-range teleportation, but is actually incredible speed).

----------


## ExothermReacton

> I tend to postpone these kind of competitions until I'm confortable with my lucid dreaming routine, which never happens. Therefore, I'm going to take a leap of faith and participate in this, maybe that will be enough of a motive to actually be consistent.
> 
> I going in simple, make this a basic dream control exercise with some extra-spice.
> 
> Weapon: Katana 
> 
> Ability 01: Lightning bending (changed from fire bending minutes after the submission of this reply).
> 
> Ability 02: Shunpo (Basically short-range teleportation, but is actually incredible speed).



If one thing boosted lucid dreaming for me, it would have to be the competitions here on the forums. No better way to get the extra dose of motivation you need!

----------


## ARandomViewer

Freaking awesome Also is this still happening?

----------


## ARandomViewer

You know what fack it I'm going to do this




> Competitor name: The nameless (I thought it sound cool XD)
> Equipment: A sickle
> Ability one: fire weapon (through magical powers I am able to put enough heat into my weapon with a bit of extra magic I make it where the weapon doesn't melt
> Ability two: add (I am able to add an extra body part wherever I want)I also can do a neat thing with my weapon that I will talk about after my dream
> Biography: He has no biography he is nameless and appeared out of thin air



(not a LD yet)

----------

